# Marvell 88E6176 and e6000sw driver



## cjm (Jul 9, 2018)

Hi all,

I'm putting together a router based on a ClearFog Pro (based on A38x MicroSom, replace armv6 with armv7 in the instructions) and I can't seem to make heads or tails of what I can do with the port-mode VLAN support provided by the e600sw driver (sys/dev/etherswitch/e6000sw/e6000sw.c).

The only thing I believe that this driver can actually do is to define which switch ports will send packets to which other switch ports. On top of that, port mirroring appears to be enabled across the entire switch, reducing throughput and increasing load on all attached devices because they have to process packets they are not interested in. More of a hub than a switch as it is.

Am I missing something?

What I would like to do is the following:

Turn off port mirroring
Set up 2 VLANs, both having the CPU port in them, and bridge those VLANs to other networks (Wifi in my case). For example:
Ports 0, 1, 5(CPU) and wlan0
Ports 2, 3, 4, 5(CPU) and wlan1

I assume the VLAN part is not going to work with the limited support provided by e6000sw.c but maybe there's a way to disable the port mirroring?

Current output from etherswitch attached, "dmesg | grep etherswitch" says "etherswitch0: <Switch controller> on e6000sw0".

Thanks in advance for any insight!
--Christina


----------

